# Allaitement



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes. 

J'ai besoin de vos conseils 
J'accueille depuis le 12 septembre une petite puce
12 semaines en début d'accueil 

Bébé allaitée et en cododo 
Problème de santé et opération à j10 pour une imperforation anale 
Beaucoup de coliques 

Elle est suivi par le chirurgien 1 fois par semaine 

Maman tire son lait qu'elle me porte chaque matin 
Je l'accueil de 8h00 à 18h00 4 jours par semaine sans mercredi 

Nous avons fait une adaptation sur 3 semaines 
Tous ce passe plutôt bien 
Bébé très éveillée et très agréable 

Le problème concerne la prise des biberons
1 fois sur 2 elle le refuse 
Elle cherche le sein 
Donc je lui donne dans le transat 
Mais ça ne marche pas à tout les coups

Chez ses parents elle refuse totalement de prendre le biberon 

Mardi biberon de 120 ml à 13h00 et ensuite impossible de la faire manger 
J'ai essayé à diverses reprises de 17h00 à 18h00 sans résultat 
Papa a essayé en rentrant mais rien à faire 
Elle a hurler jusqu'à ce que maman rentre 
Tétée à 20 heures 

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi quelques fois c'est nickel et d'autres fois ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eut un petit pareil. Une consultation orthophoniste nous a aidé à comprendre quel type de tétine pouvait l'aider: ça été magique!

Bien sur essayer de voir si au moment où on propose le biberon bébé a assez faim, pas trop faim, assez dormis...


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Pour les tétines de biberon elle a des mam taille 0
Même chose pour la tétine qu'elle prend très bien pour les siestes 

Conseillé à la maman pour le relai entre biberon et l'allaitement 
Pour reprendre la journée de mardi 

Elle avait tété à 11h00 15 minutes 
Biberon à 13h00 de 120 ml
Sieste de plus de 2 heures 
J'ai proposé à 17h00

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est le laps de temps entre 2 repzs
Mardi on était à 7 heures 
Ca me paraît énorme pour un bébé de tous juste 3 mois


----------



## booboo (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
j'ai eu un bébé allaité exclusivement, qui prenait très peu du lait que sa maman me donnait.
Les journées se passaient très bien, même s'il mangeait très peu.
La maman par contre a passé des nuits et des nuits son enfant au sein, car il "rattrapait" ce qu'il n'avait pas pris dans la journée.
Avec la diversification, cela évidemment améliorer la chose, et a bien mieux mangé chez moi.


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

le laps de temps même à 3 mois ne veut pas dire grand chose.
On dit que bébé digère plus vite le lait de Maman mais ma fille faisait ses nuits dès la sortie de la maternité (ce qui m'inquietait!).
Plus que jamais avec un nourrisson, on tente et on voit ce que ça donne.

Idem pour la tetine pour boir, ce n'est pas parce que la forme pour taiter pour s'endormir lui convient que pour boire ça lui convient.
Ma fille refusait toutes les tetines pour boire du lait, pourtant elle dormait avec une tetine et a longtemps bu de l'eau au biberon... et pris du lait et des laitages à la cuillère...


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

La diversification changerai la donne c'est certain 
Sauf que maman ne s'y mettra pas de si tôt 
Je pense pas avant l'âge de 6 mois
Et compte continuer l'allaitement le plus tard possible


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Il existe des tétines qui imitent le sein ! Et oui c'est la grosse difficulté trouver la tétine que bb allaité accepte .
Comme toi il m'est arrivé de devoir mettre bb dans le relax pour qu'il ne cherche pas le sein. 
Parfois les bb allaités aiment être bien serrés dans le bras qui le maintient contre nous ,presque allongés a hauteur de sein même pour le bib.
Tu peux aussi quand bb refuse le bib promener doucement la tétine sur ses lèvres et faire couler quelques gouttes de lait dans sa bouche qu'il reconnaisse le goût du lait de maman.
Normalement un bb ne se laisse pas mourir de faim .le risque qu'il réclame plus le sein la nuit et le soir


----------



## incognito (9 Octobre 2022)

alors le biberon magique conseillé par une collègue pour la puce en accueil tommee tippee biberon verre (il existe en plastique) avec les tétines 0 mois+
du coup, la maman en a aussi un pour les jours où elle n'est pas là
la puce a 10 mois, toujours allaitée mais ne prend plus le biberon, elle préfère les flans du bon lait de maman donc à la cuiller et mange très bien de tout


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Mesdames quand on veut confier son bébé à une ass mat on fait un effort et on commence soi-même les 2 allaitement et à donner un biberon j'an connais beaucoup qui le font et pas de soucis et comment fait le papa si il veut participer ??? on prend un congés parental et basta si on ne veut rien savoir ! çà va bien pas d'effort elles se débrouillent ... je suis dure ? non réaliste ...


----------

